# bringing Laptop into UAE



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

What is the situation when bringing a laptop into the UAE.

I need my laptop for my job but I understand they may be a bit culturally sensitive. I don't have anything pornographic or excessively violent but have a good few TV programmes and some movies including Fiddler on the Roof some of which might be rated but all of them will have been o general release in the UK.

I also have some clips of TV programmes such as The Fast Show, Vicar of Dibley and assorted comedy and drama shows from youtube.

Can anyone tell me whether they will check my laptop on entry and if they do will these sorts of things cause a problem. Will any "offending" items simply be removed.

Is there a chance they will take the laptop to check and delete any items they dont like.

Clearly I can tranfer this stuff to external USB drive and if i do this will they take that instead if necesary.

Anyone else been worried about this and any advice?

Ta


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

They won't check it, don't worry about anything like that. If you're really worried, a hidden folder in the System folder of your hard drive named somethng like 'temp files' is the best place to store them, but it shouldn't be necessary.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

thriftybrit said:


> Vicar of Dibley


This should be enough to refuse you entry alone!






(PS. You'll be fine)


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The chances of you being stopped and your laptop being searched are very remote. I must have travelled in and out of Dubai airport 40+ times over the past six years, always with a laptop, and I have never been stopped once.

I just get stopped at flipping Gatwick most times


----------



## thriftybrit (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, very helpful and I am not so concerned now.

Point taken Mr Rossi, I will encrypt the Vicar of Dibley just in case.


----------



## Belgian Brit (Apr 7, 2011)

Yep, I can echo the views/experiences of others - had no problem arriving with my laptop and went to Doha last weekend with it, and no issues on arrival again. You'll be fine.


----------



## Steve2622 (Aug 10, 2011)

I brought in my laptop and a xbox 360 in my carry on luggage, and a removable hard drive in my hold luggage. Barely an eyelash fluttered at any of it. The most I got was an odd look from security when they x-rayed my bag coming off the plane and was delt with "Can't do without computer games" Security guy laughs and I walk on thru...


----------



## CDN2012 (Jun 15, 2011)

if you have files from work put them on a cloud drive like dropbox or skydrive and when you touch down and get internet again just download them back to your hard drive. But like everyone said your laptop probably wont be searched. I have never had mine searched.


----------



## LizG (Nov 13, 2011)

Travelled into Dubai with husband last week and neither of us had laptops checked.


----------

